# Campsites in Italy



## bigken004 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi, about to embark on a two month tour of Italy. Does anyone have suggestions on sites to stay and ones to avoid.

As much info as you like please!!

Regards BigKen


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Lazise lake Guarda lots of all singing and dancing sites which are a tad expensive but great for families.

Or the municipal at Lazise right on lake and edge of town handy for bars,restaurants , boats and buses.

margaret


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Going to Rome? Camping Happy Village. Nice site well laid out. Handy free minibus into town for the train into Rome. 20 minutes and about 1 Euro.

Venice? Try the aire at the Troncetto. Water, dumps etc plus low amppage hook up. Pay per day using the entrance ticket as your start then at the car park pay desk across the road. Very handy for the water buses.

Pompei? Camping Nero, across the road from the main gate. Basic but very handy for the three or four of days you'll need to wander round the remains and Vesuvius.

Florence? There is a "sosta" in the book but you'll need a sat nav to find it! Its in a park and surrounded by houses but quiet. The bus stops outside the gate.

There 's a really good camper park at Diano Marina on the Riviera coast and one at Orvieto, a really interesting hill top walled town. Just offf the motorway.

Most places are amazing, especially Venice, but the infra structure is quite run down in some areas. The people we met were very friendly and welcoming. Enjoy it.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Italy is a big place

What areas are you looking at

The ASCI book is excellent value of season

Campingvillage Assisi is a very pleasant site with a shuttle bus every couple of hours into town about 2E each way Of season till 15/7 and all Sept 15E

camping Tiber excellent for Rome, free shuttle to the station and back every hour They were looking to provide a Kennel facility where dogs can be left although we prefer to leave him in an air con van where he is content

Venice follow the rd through lido di Jessolo as far as you can go to Punta Sabbiona Car park free off season but paid spaces for campers in season facing Venice across the lido, beach and cafe but about 1/2 a kil to get the boat
Several ASCI sites in the area

We stayed there but moved right round the lagoon to the SW Camping 
Fusina with easy access to Venice as we had to leave the dog in an air 
conditioned van It was expensive at about 34E a night but suited us as it was an easy to access Venice so about 3/4 hrs to wander round Two days would have been fine going in one afternoon/evening and one morning on a 24 hr ticket which included free vaporetto around Venice 
We stayed four but combined with free sostas the price wasn't an issue

There are lots of sostas

We spent a couple of months in Italy and loved it although the campsites were scarce by October

Have a great time

Aldra


----------



## bigken004 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Italy Touring*

Many thanks for the replies.

Route was Turin - Rimini, down Adriatic Coast, Across to Rome or Naples for Amalfi coast, then up to Tuscany, then Lake Garda!!

May be pushing it a bit so always next year!!!

BigKen


----------

